# How I clean my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker after 4 years of weekly smoking



## smoketrailsteve (Nov 3, 2019)

When's the last time you cleaned your Masterbuilt Electric Smoker?
Here's how I've learned to do it after 4 years of weekly smoking:
My process:
Step 1: Ensure the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker is unplugged and cool.
Step 2: Remove the racks, rack supports, drip deflector, pans and other removable pieces
Step 3: Wash removable pieces of the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker in soapy water and rinse thoroughly
Step 4: Spray interior with 50/50 water and apple cider vinegar or coke
Step 5: Scrape off hard deposits with steel wool and a BBQ scraper; use paper towels to clean interior of smoker.
Step 6: Replace removable parts of the MES and run some smoke in it for an hour to dry and re-season.
Done!
How do you guys clean it?


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 3, 2019)

There are a LOT of threads about how to clean the MES. These may help you.

Do you clean your smoker to reduce Creosote taste?

Best way to clean a MES? 

MES 30; how clean should I be looking for? 

Easy way to clean MES 30

How do you clean your MES smoker? 

MES 30/40 owners, how often do you clean?

Recommendations on how to clean inside of MES 40 and what to use?


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2019)

If you want it to look brand new get a bottle of Awesome
MES Window before






After





Did a wall also





Richie


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 4, 2019)

tropics said:


> If you want it to look brand new get a bottle of Awesome MES


What's that Richie?


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2019)

danmcg said:


> What's that Richie?


From most Dollar Tree stores probably carried in other stores.





It smells but their is nothing harmful in it.I use vinegar to get rid of the smell
Richie


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 4, 2019)

Several people in those threads I linked to above recommended "Purple Power." It is a degreaser and Walmart carries it. The second time I cleaned my MES, just two months ago, I followed that recommendation and found the cleaning was much easier and faster than it was with the solvents I used before.


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Nov 4, 2019)

I'll check out some of those natural cleaning products. I Always worry about how "natural" they are


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 4, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> Several people in those threads I linked to above recommended "Purple Power." It is a degreaser and Walmart carries it. The second time I cleaned my MES, just two months ago, I followed that recommendation and found the cleaning was much easier and faster than it was with the solvents I used before.


*Purple Power* is great stuff. Does not stink. I use it on my Bayou Classic stick burner.


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Anyone ever used coca cola to clean it?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 12, 2019)

Other than the racks, water pan, and bottom tray I have never cleaned my MES. I have the Cabelas sportsman edition that doesn't have the window. I wrap the water pan and bottom tray in foil before each smoke and just peel it off and replace it after each smoke. Saves time and cleanup!


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Other than the racks, water pan, and bottom tray I have never cleaned my MES. I have the Cabelas sportsman edition that doesn't have the window. I wrap the water pan and bottom tray in foil before each smoke and just peel it off and replace it after each smoke. Saves time and cleanup!


I just started using tin foil. makes for much easier cleanup for sure


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2021)

tropics said:


> From most Dollar Tree stores probably carried in other stores.
> View attachment 410306
> 
> It smells but their is nothing harmful in it.I use vinegar to get rid of the smell
> Richie




That "Awesome" is the Best I've found too!!

Bear


----------

